# Anyone trade Options on the U.S. markets?



## rossawest (12 October 2014)

Does anyone trade Options on the American markets


----------



## rimtas (12 October 2014)

I traded before, used IB software. SPY is the best for this purpose. Usually day trading, most of the time ITM, sometimes ATM, and never OTM.  Was on buyer side only, never sold them as my risk apetite was not so high at the time(today also).
Volatility is the key and you need to exit at the highest point of it, usually at the end of a third wave. EW helps a lot of determining key volatility extremes. But if stuck in a correction, you done, no matter where market goes.


----------



## hhse (23 December 2014)

rossawest said:


> Does anyone trade Options on the American markets




Yes. but it is hard because of the time difference. But definitely more liquid than the Australian market.


----------

